# LMDC Test And Interview Guide



## ifrah komal (Sep 18, 2015)

Please is there anybody who can guide me about LMDC test questions an interview methodology ? :roll:

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone ? :watching:​


----------



## ifrah komal (Sep 18, 2015)

well I think i am not gonna get any help here ​


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

In the same boat as you


----------



## Temoork (Oct 2, 2015)

We are all in the same boat.please can anyone tell about lmdc aptitude test?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

The LMDC test has 10 MCQs, followed by an interview. The syllabus is the same as the UHS MCAT. 

In the interview they will ask you:

Why do you want to be a doctor?
Profession of parent(s)? 
Where else have you applied?
If you are offered BDS seat instead of MBBS would you accept? 
What are your interests?
Routine e.t.c? 

These are pretty much all the questions I've come across lurking around the thread.


----------



## Temoork (Oct 2, 2015)

But surely the aptitude test will not contain questions from EVERYTHING!!.i mean with only 10 mcqs


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

I've heard the majority is of English MCQs. In my opinion it's just a formality as most students do get 8 or 9 out of 10.


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

when this test is going to held?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

maha321 said:


> when this test is going to held?


If you are shortlisted for the interview, you'll be called. They call any time in November.


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

like if we have applied in October and we got selected then they are going to call us in November or few days after applying?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

They call in November, regardless of when you apply.


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

so when the classes of private medical colleges in lahore are going to start? like in December or January?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Avicenna, November. All the rest, in December.


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

in the start mid or end of December?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Anywhere from mid to end. It varies for different colleges.


----------



## Ayesha _ ahmad (Sep 1, 2015)

When is the deadline for the foriegn applicants?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm not sure. But, they are still accepting admission forms and I recommend you apply as soon as possible. It's better to apply early for colleges that have an interview.


----------



## ifrah komal (Sep 18, 2015)

what sort of eng mcqs..like vocab ?

- - - Updated - - -

ALSO
whats the fee structure of lmdc ?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

ifrah komal said:


> what sort of eng mcqs..like vocab ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Fee structure is as issued by the PMDC and UHS. It is pretty similar to FMH, I think. 

You'll have to go through the old list of 875 words because even in the mcat they didn't follow the new list.


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Does lmdc require UHS marks?


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

Anonymous111 said:


> Does lmdc require UHS marks?


 yes


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Yep 37.5% UHS and 12.5 percent interview/aptitude test.


----------



## ifrah komal (Sep 18, 2015)

For lmdc.is it 8lac somethin??
Ohh vcab.. Not againn... !


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Lahore Medical Lahore - Profile, Courses, Fee structure, degrees, admission announcemtns and Recognition 

This should give you a general idea.


----------



## mahnoor215 (Sep 3, 2015)

What was lmdc last year bds merit?


----------



## Temoork (Oct 2, 2015)

maha321 said:


> like if we have applied in October and we got selected then they are going to call us in November or few days after applying?


The last date for form submission is 7 th nov. So if you haven't applied then there is still sometime. Around 12th nov they will call the selected candidates for interview which will take place in the mid of nov. Good luck.


----------



## Ayesha Durrani (Nov 11, 2015)

If there r only 10 ..questions then ...how many r the science questions?? .. Any percentage??


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Ayesha Durrani said:


> If there r only 10 ..questions then ...how many r the science questions?? .. Any percentage??


I am not entirely sure of the procedure nowadays, but, many people have had their interviews today. Hopefully, one of them replies.


----------



## Ayesha Durrani (Nov 11, 2015)

I am having my interview tomorrow:thumbsdown:.. I hope somebody helps me before it.

- - - Updated - - -

I am having my interview tomorrow:thumbsdown:.. I hope somebody helps me before it.

- - - Updated - - -

I Also had to ask...I have an aggregate of 74 %... Will they ask for donations ? ...I have applied for Mbbs there...:thumbsdown:


----------



## khadijazafar (Sep 6, 2015)

Ayesha Durrani said:


> I am having my interview tomorrow:thumbsdown:.. I hope somebody helps me before it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I had an agg. of 76.8 and my interview was today. And the principal interviewed me. He's like my agg. is low and they'll tell me by Sunday. The'll just ask you what your father does and where youve done your fsc/alevels from. Also there will be this 10 mcqs question paper you'll have to solve and theyre easy.


----------



## 458Italia (Sep 11, 2015)

Ayesha Durrani said:


> I am having my interview tomorrow
> I Also had to ask...I have an aggregate of 74 %... Will they ask for donations ? ...I have applied for Mbbs there...


Chill. The interview is just a formality and the questions asked are quite easy. Although I've heard the interview at LMDC is more like an auction though, so them asking for donations shouldn't come up as a surprise. With that aggregate they'll either try and stick you into BDS or ask donations but you'll have stand firm on both stands.


----------



## Ayesha Durrani (Nov 11, 2015)

khadijazafar said:


> I had an agg. of 76.8 and my interview was today. And the principal interviewed me. He's like my agg. is low and they'll tell me by Sunday. The'll just ask you what your father does and where youve done your fsc/alevels from. Also there will be this 10 mcqs question paper you'll have to solve and theyre easy.


So they didn't ask for donations...and they also didn't gives u a good sign?

- - - Updated - - -



458Italia said:


> Chill. The interview is just a formality and the questions asked are quite easy. Although I've heard the interview at LMDC is more like an auction though, so them asking for donations shouldn't come up as a surprise. With that aggregate they'll either try and stick you into BDS or ask donations but you'll have stand firm on both stands.


But I want admission in Mbbs only..and also I don't think I m ready to give donations as well ...so does that decreases my chance of getting into lmdc ??

- - - Updated - - -



khadijazafar said:


> I had an agg. of 76.8 and my interview was today. And the principal interviewed me. He's like my agg. is low and they'll tell me by Sunday. The'll just ask you what your father does and where youve done your fsc/alevels from. Also there will be this 10 mcqs question paper you'll have to solve and theyre easy.


What were the questions like in the test ?? How much did u score ???


----------



## ifrah komal (Sep 18, 2015)

please tell what sort of ques were there in test..
i have my interview tomorrow...


----------



## ifrah komal (Sep 18, 2015)

any body ??


----------



## Ayesha Durrani (Nov 11, 2015)

ifrah komal said:


> any body ??


I don't think there is anybody to help here...I have my interview too tomorrow.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

My interview is on the 13th. Although I have already deposited fee in FMH I still want to see it through. Dont think of this interview as something that will change fates, Its all a sham to take money out of your pockets.


----------



## ifrah komal (Sep 18, 2015)

hmm...yea therez no harm in trying though...
how r u going to prep for it..!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

They called on 8:30 and I wake up at 2 in the afternoon, so I wont make it . My beauty sleep is more important than their donations.


----------



## ifrah komal (Sep 18, 2015)

hahah at 2.. same here... :disappointed_relieved:
u have already achieved ur goal,no need to murder ur beauty sleep.... :smile:


----------



## mahnoor215 (Sep 3, 2015)

Do we have to take our documents on the interview day? Or something?


458Italia said:


> Ayesha Durrani said:
> 
> 
> > I am having my interview tomorrow
> ...


----------

